# Bleeding after breeding



## Mylevi (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all: My pomeranian was bred on August 26. Her second cycle. She is from champion stock. The stud is a high ranking Canadian champ. He is proven. My girl started bleeding 4 days ago. She has loose stool and has needed to go out during the night, 3 nights in a row. She is eating, playing and otherwise seems normal and happy.

Is it normal for her to bleed this long after being bred? What should I be looking for? What should I do?
Both her breeder and the stud's breeder are currently away.

Thank you for any assistance.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

You need to go talk to the vet. Not later, NOW!

also Champion stock does NOT equal the same as being a Champion itself. Even Champions sire dogs that are unfit for the ring. Whoever has told you that just having champion lines is enough, is a lier. If it was your dog's breeder, then man you got screwed on many levels. Did you do any of the standard health testing that the breed club calls for? Vet saying your dog is healthy is NOT the same as doing health testing on your dog. Are you even apart of your national breed club?

It's funny, as a future breeder myself, I know 6 different breeders that I can call on a moments notice, no matter how late at night if I had an issue with my bitch. I'm a apart of the dog showing community, and have friends from across the USA that I can rely on for anything. I wouldn't need to post on a website that I'm not even a regular on for health advice like this (actually I would have been to the vet 3 days ago). 

Get your dog to the vet, and hope that your stud didn't rip anything badly, and that hopefully nothing is infected. Hey did you know even dogs have STD's? Yup, might even want to have your dog tested for that before you breed next time...


----------



## Mylevi (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi there:

I am aware that being from Champion stock is not equal to being a champion and I am aware that even champs breed dogs which may only be of pet quality. No one told me and nor did I ever mention that “having champion lines is enough”. Perhaps you should not read more into someone’s statements than what is actually written. Comments based on supposition are generally not helpful. My point was that my dog comes from a long line of healthy and correct dogs.

My dog was health tested. I am a member of the national breed club. I have owned and raised Pomeranians for 20 years. I have spoken to other breeders, just not the direct breeders involved. I have used this forum for another source of information. Sometimes people ask questions just to get a feel for other's experience. That is a sign of a good investigator and a sign of one who does not simply accept one answer for any one issue.

I am well aware that dogs get STD's. My dog was artificially inseminated.

I don't appreciate being berated by someone who does not know me and whom I do not know. Your snobbery and impudence is not only not-productive, it is typical of insecure breeders who think they know everything and who's only goal is to discourage everyone else from breeding. If you are a ‘future breeder’ I would caution you to think twice before you speak. Your attitude and behavior, as demonstrated here, is not an encouraging sign for success in any venture.

In future, please don’t comment unless you have something of value to add to the thread. Your self-righteous indignation is not appreciated, welcomed or helpful to anyone.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

wow..pot meet kettle lol. Darkmoon's attitude and behavior are indicative of success..because she cares.


and maybe you didnt notice _this_



Health Forum Description said:


> Caring for your dog's health and well-being aren't always that easy. While our members may have good advice, it is just advice. Please use this section as a resource to discuss "diagnosed" conditions and treatment options for your dog.
> *Important - All serious concerns with your dog's health and well-being should be handled by a Veterinarian, so please refrain from asking questions that are best suited for their office.


if ANYTHING is off. you go to the vet. period. which you have right? a reproductive specialist?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

You come onto a forum, that you are NOT an member of, post a post like this with no background information at all, asking a question that should only be asked at a vet and you decide to snap at me? Hey, I was being nice. This place gets a LOT of backyard breeders and unless you prove yourself otherwise (which just by breeding a non-shown, non-proven dog, that alone places you in that group) Guess what type of welcome you get?

Unless YOUR dog is PROVEN to be of correct standard you should not breed it, plain and simple. Just because your dog comes from "good lines" doesn't mean it should be bred. There is a reason why the people up the line showed their dog, and there is a reason why we show our dogs currently, it is to PROVE that our dogs are correct to the standard, and therefore should be bred. Having a CH. line is NOT a good enough reason to breed your dog. 

If you've been involved in the breed for that long, then you should not be on here asking these type of questions. You either would already know the answer since your such an amazing breeder or you would have more contacts to ask. These are questions beginners ask, not "I am a member of the national breed club. I have owned and raised Pomeranians for 20 years." should be asking. If they are asking a question it should be on a forum of their breed, not on an all general forum.

If you have an issues with health, you should be calling your vet plain and simple. From the forum's description "*Important - All serious concerns with your dog's health and well-being should be handled by a Veterinarian, so please refrain from asking questions that are best suited for their office. " This forum is for after the vet call and visit, not for a before.


----------



## Mylevi (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes I have been to the vet. They see no abnormailities with the progesterone test or the swab and culture. They suggested a 'split seaon'. My purpose for posting on this forum was to merely ask of other's experience. I have not experienced this in my 20 years. As every bitch is different, this just may be her normal course.

Telling someone that they have been 'screwed on many levels' is not productive. If you see my comments and Darkmoon's as similar then I suggest you reread both posts. She was condescending and impudent. "I wouldn't need to post on a website that I'm not even a regular on for health advice like this", is an example of just that. I didn't ask her about her needs. I didn't ask her to insinuate my incompentence.

Further, anyone who speaks to anyone, let alone a stranger, in that manner is simply rude. As for success, I suppose it's all in how you measure it. If you think that behaving in a rude a condescending way to people makes you successful then I guess you are. For most people however, being of service to others rather than taking opportunity to scold, has proven greater success than the latter. I wouldn't do business with her. I certainly wouldn't buy a dog from her.

Since she took liberty to describe my person I shall do the same. I suppose her to be a middle aged housewife with no life or friends outside of her dogs. She is probably not a well respected individual as her temperment is generally intolerable. I've seen her type before. Everyone smiles and is pleasant to her face but in reality they all know who the real bitch is in the ring.

In all, I found this experience to be greatly unsatisfactory. So typically American.

Good day.

Shame on you and shame on her.

You simply cannot justify rudeness Darkmoon.
You shouldn't talk before you know the facts.

As I already stated, "Sometimes people ask questions just to get a feel for other's experience. That is a sign of a good investigator and a sign of one who does not simply accept one answer for any one issue."

Anyway - this is of no use. You are obviously an insecure and pathetic individual.

Good day.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

she jumped the gun...but you took the low road and started throwing out personal insults. I think Darkmoon is pretty successful..but that's because I KNOW HER. you do not. you have no basis upon which to judge what her life is like. maybe she was condescending and impudent...but you're overreacting and being insulting right back.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I had this happen on my first litter. THe bitch spotted on days 19-22 post breeding. She whelped a normal litter at the appropriate time. It was very hard to find any informatoin about this way back them. Hope your girl will be fine.


----------



## Mylevi (Sep 15, 2010)

I apologize. I was greatly offended. I was looking for information concerning my question. I did not need a lecture.

Thank you RedyreRottweilers. This is her first litter - not mine though. As I said, I have not experienced this before. Nor has her breeder - who had the preveious 6 generations. 

I will monitor her closely. I will also keep the vet advised.

cheers


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't help here, but I really hope your girl will be fine too.


----------



## Mylevi (Sep 15, 2010)

Cheers and thank you


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Mylevi said:


> I apologize. I was greatly offended. I was looking for information concerning my question. I did not need a lecture.


to be honest..if i had gotten here first..my response would have been along a similar vein because your post made no mention of having taken the dog to the vet. We get A LOT of people here who breed for all the wrong reasons and do all the wrong things and try to sound like they know what they are doing. it only logically follows that many of the regulars here have a seriously short fuse where that sort of thing is concerned.

as for the spotting..the only thing i can thing of that might be a concern wouldve been noticed by your vet..


----------



## Mylevi (Sep 15, 2010)

I like to ask as many different people as possible. This is my first time using such a forum. It's because I am concerned about her and I have never completely relied on a Vet. I have a good one yes, but they are just human and can make mistakes. I always have believed that the more dialogue the better. It's how we all learn.

Thank you all for your assistance.


----------

